# Benny's Tired



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

I haven't taken many pictures of Ben lately, but today I walked up the stairs and saw him sound asleep on the couch. I love how he puts his head on the pillow, just like a little kid! 

(Sorry the picture isn't very close. I didn't want to wake him. )


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He looks just like Dylan!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww thats so cute.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep Ive got one of those as well ... they think they are human !!! x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

we're trying to keep rufus off the couch as long as we can  he has his own beanbag chair he flops on haha but my cats love to rest their heads on the pillows like people too!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We are far too indulgent with Dylan. He sleeps in our room at night and snuggles up in bed with my husband for a cuddle every morning about 5 or 6am. Fortunately he doesn't wake me. It's so funny how they have their little routines


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

He is so cute! And I know what you mean about looking like a little kid. Axle does "little kid" things all the time. When I snuggle with him he will put his head on my chest and let out a sight and close his eyes. When I am sitting on the couch he will just walk on me and lay down. When I get out treats for him he will look at me and lick his lips which cracks me up everytime! They are just wonderful dogs.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Dylansmum said:


> We are far too indulgent with Dylan. He sleeps in our room at night and snuggles up in bed with my husband for a cuddle every morning about 5 or 6am. Fortunately he doesn't wake me. It's so funny how they have their little routines


Benny gets to sleep in bed too. I love his routines. 



Jesarie said:


> He is so cute! And I know what you mean about looking like a little kid. Axle does "little kid" things all the time. When I snuggle with him he will put his head on my chest and let out a sight and close his eyes. When I am sitting on the couch he will just walk on me and lay down. When I get out treats for him he will look at me and lick his lips which cracks me up everytime! They are just wonderful dogs.


Benny does the sigh thing when he lays down too. I have to laugh every time!  He licks his lips as well right before he gets something to eat.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Such personalities, Wilf sighs and like Jess said gets as close as he can then his top half just lolls onto you x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahahah rufus does the same thing! he really likes lying or sitting on feet, so if I'm standing in the kitchen or sitting on the couch he just sighs and flops down right on my feet. I think he wants to know if I'm going to move and leave him ahaha silly boy


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's Flo having a good flop...


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahhhh she is so cute! ahahah she looks so cozy!


----------

